# Genius



## Cli-Fi (Apr 26, 2017)

NatGeo's first original drama is not too shabby. It aired here yesterday at 9 PM

Science, Sex, and Nazis. What more could you need? The problem though is now I am thinking if Einstein's life really was that dramatic. I'm guessing not in reality...


----------



## Frost Giant (Apr 27, 2017)

I read somewhere that Einstein was something of a womanizer, so it might be more than just dry science. Rush is a great choice to play him, he was excellent as the Marquis de Sade in the 2000 film Quills.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jun 1, 2017)

Johnny Flynn (Young Einstein) deserves an emmy for his amazing performance.


----------



## night_wrtr (Jun 1, 2017)

I saw the previews for this and it looks good. Really hope I get the chance to watch it.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jun 1, 2017)

night_wrtr said:


> I saw the previews for this and it looks good. Really hope I get the chance to watch it.





Frost Giant said:


> I read somewhere that Einstein was something of a womanizer, so it might be more than just dry science. Rush is a great choice to play him, he was excellent as the Marquis de Sade in the 2000 film Quills.



Honestly Rush is under-used. Flynn hits it out of the park.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jun 22, 2017)

The finale was a bit sloppy, like they tried to put too much into a two hour time slot which could have easily filled out another season.


----------



## Frost Giant (Jun 23, 2017)

Cli-Fi said:


> Honestly Rush is under-used.


Agreed, originally I thought Rush would be in it more.


----------

